# Idaho - Trailing of the Sheep Festival



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting goings on in Idaho, don't know how much the sheep like it though.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/the-trailing-of-sheep-festival.html


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2015)

Frankly, I can't wait for the next Ferret Legging Festival.


----------

